# Posting reviews of classic D&D adventure modules



## Bullgrit (Jul 23, 2007)

Deuce Traveler posted an idea that I had also been considering: writing up reviews of classic (OOP) D&D books. Can or should these reviews be done in the General forum or in the official reviews section? If in the General forum, it could be something like the old "your experiences" threads that Quasqueton started over the past few years.

Bullgrit

Total Bullgrit


----------



## Morrus (Jul 23, 2007)

I think the reviews section is completely appropriate - I can imagine peple seeing them on eBay and elsewhere and checking for reviews before buying.  Plus a lot of them are available in PDF form.


----------



## Bullgrit (Jul 23, 2007)

Then the books need to be added to the review database, yes?

For instance, I've got a review of _In Search of the Unknown_ ready to post, but it's not listed in the reviews section.

Bullgrit

Total Bullgrit


----------



## Crothian (Jul 23, 2007)

It's added!!


----------



## Bullgrit (Jul 30, 2007)

I have a review to post for _The Village of Hommlet_.

Thanks.

Bullgrit

Total Bullgrit


----------



## Bullgrit (Jul 30, 2007)

I also have a review to post for _The Keep on the Borderlands_.

Thanks.

Bullgrit

Total Bullgrit


----------



## Crothian (Jul 30, 2007)

Got both of them added for you


----------



## Bullgrit (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks. I just submitted them.

How long between my submitting them and them being viewable by others?

Bullgrit

Total Bullgrit


----------



## Crothian (Jul 30, 2007)

After a review is submitted on of the Review staff has to read it just to make sure it is a review and then we approve it.  It can happen in a few minutes to a day or so depending on how busy we are with our lives.  But I'll read through them and they should be seen by all soon.


----------



## Bullgrit (Jul 30, 2007)

OK, thanks. I didn't mean to rush anyone. I just didn't know how it worked -- if it was automated or manual.

Bullgrit

Total Bullgrit


----------



## Crothian (Jul 30, 2007)

No problem, it's manual.


----------



## Bullgrit (Aug 2, 2007)

Review of U1 - The Sinister Secret of Saltmarsh is ready for posting, please.

Bullgrit

Total Bullgrit


----------



## Bullgrit (Aug 7, 2007)

I need _Sinister Secret of Saltmarsh_ added to the product database so I can post my review of it, please.

Bullgrit

Total Bullgrit


----------



## Crothian (Aug 7, 2007)

I got it added for you.


----------

